# Swine Flu Virus Affecting your life?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wondering if this virus is affecting your life in any way. 

I'm not finding any changes at all except for all of the warnings coming from our corporate head office.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, somewhat. I work in a higher risk field where any infectious respiratory disease puts us at increased risk. But just following regular protocols for any other flu outbreak. Hoping to stay healthy!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I figure if I keep drinkin' and smokin' that oughta ward off this virus for awhile don't 'cha think?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, I figure if I keep drinkin' and smokin' that oughta ward off this virus for awhile don't 'cha think?


LOL, that funny!

It's not affecting me to much just yet!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope.......


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, I figure if I keep drinkin' and smokin' that oughta ward off this virus for awhile don't 'cha think?


I'll follow that preventative route!

I'm just worried about my friend who took a plane out to see dying relative...she's had so dang much medical bad luck recently she's bound to get it


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the hype is making government bigger and more powerful. Other than that not much going on here.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I like AndyFarmer's suggestion, I'll keep drinking and smoking also, keeps all bad things away.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Not a thing here. Only 1,000 official cases in the world as of now (and majority of them have lived) so I'm more worried about these **** tornados that keep hitting OK/AR area!!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Just being overly cautious and washing my hands/disinfecting a lot, not even for that flu but for all the other colds that are being passed around. A coworker has been in Mexico City the past week and he's due back to work tomorrow. I will be keeping my distance just in case! lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

So far no, no suspected cases in Wales yet. A few in England and Scotland, but hopefully it wont pay to cross the bridge in to Wales


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

No swine flu here in washington yet, except for suspected cases. i have a nasty cold though. @[email protected]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I said Yes. It's effected me because I've had 2 customer with upcoming trips to Mexico cancel their reservations here at the pet hotel (they were travelling together). They weren't afraid to go, but said with everything in the country closed, there was no point in going. They do plan to reschedule the trip for later in the year.
Other than that, no, no effect.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Personally, no. Locally, some schools are closing because of 1 suspected case in each, tests are not back yet. The kids are happy.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

No, but I am always extra cautious (washing/desinfecting hands) because I work with 250+ kids every week (4-12 years old). 

They are always sick and since last year we have had several cases of "Scarlett" fever..


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, because I work the second job at the pharmacy. People are freaking out about it. I bet we have about 5-6 people per night asking about masks or vaccinations.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You know, I just can't let it. There are enough problems in the world to deal with right now.

Do I keep an eye on it? Sure. But that's about it.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

no, but if they will close schools again it will be a major headache for me.What to do with kids.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just being careful to wash hands etc... We do have a confirmed case or two??? Plus, our campus is huge. So far, so good.

Just heard we have more confirmed cases. My son is sick now, but let's hope it is a normal upper resp. issue.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a home health nurse so I said yes because I have a new paper to fill out and have been to two inservices.


----------



## Rushell (Nov 13, 2008)

When I first heard about it, we had just finished with a horrid digestive bug that had ripped through my husband, myself, and all 4 of our young children, despite all of my best sanatizing efforts. Soooo, I panicked. It sounded scary. My pediatrician told me it was scary and they did not know how bad it would get. We had a few local cases. I called my kids principles on a Thursday and said they would not be back to school until we knew how serious it was. I am sure they thought I was a bit insane, but I was certain I was acting in the best interest of my childrens health. I have homeschooled them before, so this was not a huge leap for me. Over the weekend it seemed as though the news had blown it all out of proportion, so on Monday morning I sheepishly dropped my children back off at that public school...with some little bottles of sanatizer....

now the only thing we do differently, is we do not wait for our kids to get home and wash their hands, we keep a huge bottle of sanatizer in our minivan and they do their hands with it as soon as they get in from anywhere.

So, I am that crazy lady, you have found her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have many more confirmed cases now and one of our local elementary schools has shut down for a period of time.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I work at a local hospital in the *accounting department *there are new sign up everywhere explaining how you should cover your mouth when you cough and how to wash your hands. They've added more hand sanitizer stations in public areas for staff and visitors. And they have reiterated our emergency protocol and phone tree. Apparently in the case of a pandemic and everything closes down, I still have to report for work, after calling the person on the phone tree below me so they have to come in also. And even though we have no medical training, we will be expected to take patient info, etc


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got so worked up by the media over the Avian Flu I just don't have the energy to worry about this one, lol.


----------

